# a story about a female centaur.



## DownSouthBellyLover (Mar 30, 2007)

Im looking for a story about a female centaur that is at first forced to win eating competitions to live or something like that until she and her lover get her captors killed and continue on with her getting quite huge. I can't remember the name of it and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OggggO (Mar 30, 2007)

DownSouthBellyLover said:


> Im looking for a story about a female centaur that is at first forced to win eating competitions to live or something like that until she and her lover get her captors killed and continue on with her getting quite huge. I can't remember the name of it and any help would be greatly appreciated.



It's called Contest, and believe me, you're better off not finding it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 2, 2007)

Dangit, now I'm curious!


----------



## docarrol (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey, I remember that story!  Took me a few minutes with Google to track it down, and guess where I finaly found it?

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/contest.html

Enjoy.


----------



## OggggO (Apr 24, 2007)

docarrol said:


> Hey, I remember that story!  Took me a few minutes with Google to track it down, and guess where I finaly found it?
> 
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/contest.html
> 
> Enjoy.



I'm telling you people, you'll regret it.


----------



## docarrol (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay, Ogggo, we get it. You didn't like the story. No need to repeat yourself. Some people like that sort of thing, and some don't. No need to be a troll about it. 

The person who requested it, DownSouthBellyLover, obviously has read it and liked it enough to request help finding it, and it was to him/her that I was primarily responding. Any one else who is curious, such as Forgotten_Futures, are welcome to take a look and come to their own opinion (and with a plot as blunt as that, it shouldn't take long). 

As for myself, I read the story once years ago, and while I agree that it's not a great piece of literature, and it's not what I'm usually looking for, it's far from the worst example of that type of hyper-extreme eating/weight-gain sub-genre I've come across, nor do I personally have any particular problems with the use of furries or non-humanoid aliens, though again, I understand that some people do. 

As a side note, does anyone happen to know the author of this piece? I think I remember a few other stories in this vein by the same author, but without a name it's difficult to follow up on something like that. 

docarrol


----------



## merle234 (Jan 31, 2010)

Why doesn't someone write one?


----------



## ScottyFA (May 14, 2010)

He goes by the name of Karloon. Has some newer things on Deviant Art
http://karloon.deviantart.com/


----------

